
IPhone game saves a family's home  - peter123
http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/1413551.html
======
matthewking
I don't know why this is getting so many negative comments, I personally like
to hear of the personal stories behind a success. That was more interesting to
me than any of the other depthless articles about "iphone app makes $x"
featuring his game.

Yes the game did save his families home, he had a job, he had more bills than
he could pay due to unexpected medical fees and I assume he couldn't afford
everything at once, if he hadn't had done something the house would have
probably had to be put up for sale.

So he did something about it. Isn't that what its all about?

------
timcederman
I hate linkbait titles so much.

~~~
there
"family's house catches fire, dad uses iphone to call 911"

~~~
smanek
What does that have to do with anything?

The article is about a guy who made an iPhone app (iShoot) that made enough
money to help his family out of their tough financial situation ...

Am I missing something?

Although, his app saved his house in the exact same sense any other paying job
does - so the headline is kind of silly.

~~~
smanek
Nevermind - I'm an idiot.

I just came back to HN, and looked at there's [my god, typing "there's" feels
so wrong, even though it's actually right] comment again. It was clearly
satirizing the sort of inane iPhone-centric articles that get voted up.

Don't know how I missed that ...

